# blbárna



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
blbárna: je to hovorové slovo za blázinec?
Děkuju


----------



## kelt

Cau, nerekl bych ze blbarna = blazinec. Znam to slovo ve smyslu: neco je vytvorene spatne, nevhodne, takhle je to k nicemu, spatne se to pouziva, pokud je to vytvorene takhle. Muze jit o konkretni vec, nebo o postup, byrokracie atd. Podobny termin: "je to jak u blbejch".


----------



## Linni

Slovo blbárna neznám, nepoužívám, ale asi bych si (podle kontextu) dokázala odvodit, co znamená. 
Podle mě by to ale mohl být i "blázinec", v přeneseném významu - jako když někdo řekne např. "Připadám si tady jako v blázinci/cirkusu."

A je to asi i nějaká skautská hra: http://ehry.info/nej88/

Nebo by to taky mohlo být místo, kde se blbne .

Ale moji odpověď berte raději na lehkou váhu... Jsem hloupá, nezkušená a ač to zní divně, občas mi připadá, že neumím ani česky .


----------



## werrr

Také si myslím, že to může být cokoli blbého, prostě jakákoli blbina, pitomost…

Ale setkal jsem se s tím slovem i jinde, v nemocnici se tak říká místnosti, ve které leží pacient těsně před operací po té, co dostane injekci „oblbovačku“.


----------



## parolearruffate

Ale tady v tom textu mluví se opravdu o blázince... takže možnost, že se jedná o blázince je velmi pravděpodobný (opouštěl blbárnu). Je to ale hovorový, že jo?


----------



## .Lola.

Význam slova "blbárna" cítím stejně jako kelt. Hlavně jako nesmyslný nebo zbytečně komplikovaný proces. ("V práci je to pěkná blbárna - abych si mohl půjčit služební auto, musím to nahlásit měsíc dopředu třem různým lidem a vyplnit dvě žádosti.")

Tady podle kontextu bych asi souhlasila s tím, že je blbárna použita ve významu blázinec. Běžně se říká "cvokárna" (cvok= hovorově blázen), tohle bych viděla spíš jako další z Topolových licencí.

Teď mě ještě napadlo, možná tím vyjadřuje také postoj hrdiny k jeho pobytu v blázinci. Asi to nebral jako pomoc, které mu bylo zapotřebí, ale jako zbytečnou věc, která mu otravovala život = blbárnu. Ale to se jen domýšlím. Knihu jsem nečetla.


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, myslím že máš pravdu. Lola. To bude určitě taky postoj hrdiny.
Děkuju


----------

